# [SOLVED] 1999 tahoe starts but then



## hoppy110

99 Chevy Will Start But Intermitenly Die Fuel Pump Has Been Changed And Computer Holds No Codes


----------



## icrman

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

Ignition module?


----------



## cardoc

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

If this is the V-8 with a distributor Take a close look at the pick-up coil that the module plugs into.When the corrode they get awful glitchy.

What do you have to do to get it restarted?


----------



## Nutbuster

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

My 99 Suburban does the same thing sometimes. I've sat there for 10 minutes trying to start it and it starts runs fior 2 to 4 seconds then dies.
Suddenly it will start and run like a champ! This has only happened to mine twice but I am very, very interested to know what the cause of this problem is.


----------



## hoppy110

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*



hoppy110 said:


> 99 Chevy Will Start But Intermitenly Die Fuel Pump Has Been Changed And Computer Holds No Codes


REPLY TO WHAT DO YOU DO TO RESTART 
MOST OF THE TIME JUST TRY TO RESTART AFTER IT DIES I FOUND THAT IT WILL RUN ON IF GAS IS SPRAYED INTO THE INTAKE I'M WONDERING IF COULD BE AN EMERGECY CUT OFF SWITCH OR A FUEL PUMP RELAY


----------



## Nutbuster

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

I don't know but I tried starter fluod and it started ran just one or two seconds longer and died agahn. Like I said before after about 10- 15 minutes of this it started right up and ran like nothing had been different with it.
Weird.


----------



## BUDFAN8

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

the emergency cut off switch should have to be manually reset so i dont think that is the problem. 

next time it dose it try removing the negative cable for 30 seconds and see if it will restart then. that is a tricky one its hard to find a problem when it "fixes its self".

i havent had that problem with my 1998 tahoe guess im glad its a year older.


----------



## cardoc

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

One thing to check now that it sounds like a fuel problem is the wiring at the tank connecter (not easy to do).They tend to get spooky connections at the pump harness.Ideally you'd want a test light at the pump connector looking for power and ground when this happens.Not easy when it's intermetant.You could try a new relay or switching with a differant relay in the box ,2 or 3 always seem to be the same.


----------



## Nutbuster

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

On my Suburban when this last happened I just so happened to have a can of starter fluid. We blew it into the air intake box and the truck did start but it didn't run smoothly for the few seconds it ran, it was extremely rough, like the computer had a bad signal to the system messing up the timing or something.
I like the idea of removing the ground from the battery for 30-45 seconds, that may re-boot the ecm module and get a clear signal to the system.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

if you have / or not have changed the distributor cap and rotor, you might want to do so with AC delco brand only. The cheaper ones may look the same and fit, and even make it run, but the ohms are different and could be messing with your ECM. If you havent had them changed, I would suggest doing so. Good Luck


----------



## hoppy110

*Re: 1999 tahoe starts but then*

THE PROBLEM WITH MY TAHOE WAS ACCUALY PRETTY SIMPLE THE LAST TIME WE CHANGED THE FUEL PUMP I WAS TESTING FOR POWER AT THE MAIN PLUG FOR PUMP ASSY. AND APPERANTLY PUSHED ONE OF THE PINS BACK INTO THE PLUG ALWAYS USE A PIECE OF WIRE TO CHECK THIS PLUG BECAUSE A WIRE PROBE TEST LIGHT CAN PUSH TERMINALS BACK AND LOSE CONTACT .WE DROVE THE TAHOE FOR ABOUT TWO MONTHS BE FORE IT STARTED ACTING UP . SO REPLACED THE PLUG TRUCK RUNS GOOD AS NEW uttahere:


----------

